# To late to be an arborist?



## MtbIdaho (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi all, 
Just looking for advice/opinions. Would I be crazy to try and become an arborist in my 40’s? I’ve worked in forestry and logging my whole life. I pride myself as being a good timber sawyer. I just don’t have any climbing experience. I’m interested in a career shift towards urban forestry. Any thoughts?


----------



## Del_ (Mar 21, 2021)

MtbIdaho said:


> Hi all,
> Just looking for advice/opinions. Would I be crazy to try and become an arborist in my 40’s? I’ve worked in forestry and logging my whole life. I pride myself as being a good timber sawyer. I just don’t have any climbing experience. I’m interested in a career shift towards urban forestry. Any thoughts?



Being an arborist is about knowing about trees.

No climbing necessary.

As far a being able to be a climbing arborist, you have to give climbing a try. 

But being in your 40's is not to your advantage concerning climbing. It take several years to develop superior climbing skills and some never do even after decades of climbing.

The good news is if you are a good business person and knowledgeable about trees and their proper care is that you can hire climbers and direct them to perform good arboriculture.


----------



## Bango Skank (Mar 21, 2021)

Physical condition is going to have more to do with it than age. There’s lots of amazing climbers that are in their 50s, some in their 60s, and probably a few 70s.

Conversely, there’s tons of people in their 20s that’ll never cut it.

My advice for learning the trade is to sign on with a busy and reputable tree service and in all likelihood work the ground for a while. There’s tons to learn from working the ground though. Make your goal and intentions known from the beginning though, hopefully you can get someone to train you.

Meantime, you could pick up a rec climbing hobby and get to moving around up there. For cutting and rigging and all the good stuff that comes with pruning and removals though, I highly recommend you have an experienced climber watching your back and stopping mistakes and accidents before they happen.


----------



## ATH (Mar 21, 2021)

I know some great arborists and urban foresters who couldn't climb a tree to save their life. Some of those just operate from a bucket. Some never leave the ground. Arboriculture is MUCH more than pruning and removing trees...but even if you want to do the pruning and removals by climbing, it is not too late to learn to climb.


----------



## Dave1960_Gorge (Mar 22, 2021)

Not to late.

I started my company when I was 48 (almost 13 years ago); had done climbing here and there for many years before that but mainly relied on bad habits and outmoded gear until I hired an experienced climber around 6 years ago. I was still using a Blake’s hitch when I hired him, and really didn’t have a clue about moving around in big multi trunked hardwoods.

Succeeding as a a climber takes experience, physical conditioning, and being focused and yet flexible in approach. You also need lots of gear. Listening to fear instead of ignoring it or freezing. I can figure out a way to prune or remove pretty much any tree, although I might not want to do some because I am just not fast enough or have the right gear to make money at it.

That said, I just misread (ignored?) a situation and did not get away with it. But I am going to do the PT and get back in the trees. Check out the Injuries and Accidents section—-I posted there; I have 49 staples in my right thigh right now.


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Mar 22, 2021)

You will need the condition and experience and it may take some time, but it is not difficult for you. And in this work, haste is not recommended.


----------



## rabbit box (Mar 22, 2021)

No. Never too late to learn and do something new. Don' try to be a pro in one day. All of us are still learning everyday, and not just from mistakes and injuries. Jeff Jepson just issued a new book called Groundies. Also The Tree Climbers Companion. Get it, read it. Get the book How to fell a tree. When you buy a quality book and do not read anything new. That's great. You are up to date. Keep up dated. Keep learning. Go slow.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 22, 2021)

I will be 70 next year and I still climb. I am quite slow and every thing has to be perfect. If my knees are really sore will put off to another day. I would not know how to start to day. So you had better start to day or you will never. The most positive thing is some times an easy climb will get the project moving and done. I do very little removals these days. I can hire climbers all day long and I have a crane sevice available for most jobs. Firewood is not something that can be hired so that is where my focus is. If you have work and it is what you like doing then get it done. Or wait until you are 90 and wish you had achieved more. Thanks


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Mar 22, 2021)

Often the younger ones are not of the same condition as the older man experienced in these matters


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Mar 22, 2021)

Following may or may not be useful...I debated on posting it at all, but figured you could take it or leave it. I'm not a professional, I'm also not over 40, so....here it is:

I can't comment specifically on how a 40+ year old body could handle climbing on a daily schedule...so I won't state facts only opinions.

I started climbing at 33...and I'm not exactly the most fit person on this earth...It's not 'easy', but it's not super difficult. Generally I spend enough time waiting on the ground guys to clear the drop zone I don't get out of breath much, the only time I get seriously fatigued is when I've been in a big tree 6+ hours and generally it's my forearms/shoulders that start cramping up from working ropes and holding the saw. I'm a desk jockey for my day job though...wish it weren't true, but it is reality.

I think if you have been in a highly physical occupation your entire life, climbing is definitely something you could do. If you can run a saw in the bush, fell, limb, buck 8+ hours a day, you can climb a tree.


----------



## old CB (Mar 22, 2021)

I'll be 70 in a few months, and I still climb. Not often, don't need to. But when the need arises, I can. Like Ted J., I'm not fast or flashy when in the tree (altho an onlooker last fall said I looked like an athlete).

I learned to climb in my 50s. So no, you're far from too old to learn.


----------



## MtbIdaho (Mar 26, 2021)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Following may or may not be useful...I debated on posting it at all, but figured you could take it or leave it. I'm not a professional, I'm also not over 40, so....here it is:
> 
> I can't comment specifically on how a 40+ year old body could handle climbing on a daily schedule...so I won't state facts only opinions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I can put in a good work week in the woods, maybe not like when I was in my 20s, but still capable. I suspect it would be like a lot of forestry work, some jobs are easier and smoother than others.


----------



## MtbIdaho (Mar 26, 2021)

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## MtbIdaho (Mar 26, 2021)

Dave1960_Gorge said:


> Not to late.
> 
> I started my company when I was 48 (almost 13 years ago); had done climbing here and there for many years before that but mainly relied on bad habits and outmoded gear until I hired an experienced climber around 6 years ago. I was still using a Blake’s hitch when I hired him, and really didn’t have a clue about moving around in big multi trunked hardwoods.
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## Harmon (Mar 26, 2021)

Whether you want to be an Arborist or a tree climber (or both) (pruning / removals/ cat rescue &c.) It Aint Too Late, unless your dead. What you aim to do with all that ... go to work for some tree service? Start a business? Just help out friends n family? career in Urbaine Forestry? Parks and Rec?

I spent the last two years at a residential/commercial outfit in Anchorage, and I will be 43 this year. I was with the same outfit from 2004- 2012. Climbing, dragging branches, patching up 20 year old chippers, talking to customers, breaking in some noobs &c &c and was generally ready to hit the sack at 830 every night but there is a big difference between this and owning the company, having the arborist certificate, and paying climbers. And groundies, mouthbreathers, insurance, fuel, parts, and so IT AINT TOO LATE!


----------



## old CB (Mar 26, 2021)

Harmon makes a very good point. We are all made differently--some are good at this, and some are good at that. Despite my age, what I like least about my work is the management end of it. And I run a very small operation. I've managed more than one business and done well because I'm good at it--but it makes me tired. Be sure you know that as owner/operator you will subject yourself to a world of rigamarole that employees never dream of. (Right now I'm trying to line up a new source for commercial liability ins. because the agent who inherited my account seems to be incompetent.)

Managing employees--and if you do tree work you can't do it efficiently alone, I tried--is a whole thing in itself. Plus paying workman's comp., doing the payroll, accounting, and paperwork--unless you sub it out, which is another expense. Minor or major headaches no matter how you go about it. It's the business management end of things that you want to think hard about.

Maintenance. Keep all of your stuff running at peak performance or your work will suffer: several saws, truck, chipper (and chipper knives that need sharpening all the time), trailer(s), etc. and multiple small engines depending on how you go about it. Gear you need--climbing & rigging ropes, climbing gear, rigging gear. You'll be buying and repairing stuff a lot. All of this stuff you do on your own time without pay, unless you charge enough for your work to cover it. (And two guys with a saw and a pickup across town will be undercutting you with their prices, until your reputation for good work brings work to you.)

BUT, if you've not been scared off by the above, there's a certain satisfaction to making it all work. Satisfaction for calling your own shots. No one but you can decide whether you're cut out for it.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 27, 2021)

More than fifty years ago I came across a business owner who wanted his property cleared of the trees. He was thinking $400 which seemed like a fortune to me at fourteen. I said sure no problem. The saw I had was a very old McCulloch which is probably in a museum some where. The saw was a restoration project that I got at my job with little money and some chain. It took me pretty much the whole summer to get it done, but in all the chaos I managed to almost double my profit by selling some wood. I learned that cutting wood does not pay well as compared to other work, but kept at it part time. Many years latter after many episodes of wood cutting it is coming around to very profitable standards. Still the most important issue to understand is whether you enjoy doing tree work or not. When I went to college I studied mechanical engineering which got me many job opportunities so started drawing house plans part time. Then worked for the USFS as a Civil engineer which got me out of the office into the field. One thing that seemed very obvious is that I was not going to spend eight hours a day in a office for the rest of my life. So one must choose some thing they like or face resentment. Thanks


----------



## Mr. K (Aug 24, 2021)

MtbIdaho said:


> Hi all,
> Just looking for advice/opinions. Would I be crazy to try and become an arborist in my 40’s? I’ve worked in forestry and logging my whole life. I pride myself as being a good timber sawyer. I just don’t have any climbing experience. I’m interested in a career shift towards urban forestry. Any thoughts?


So did you do it? Did you make the career shift?


----------



## KarlD (Aug 24, 2021)

I came to climbing relatively late (38) and climb daily now no prob at all. I’m nearly 16st. All the guys I know that started climbing in their 20’s either have knackered knees or hips and walk like John Wayne. Definitely not too late


----------



## Marine5068 (Aug 28, 2021)

MtbIdaho said:


> Hi all,
> Just looking for advice/opinions. Would I be crazy to try and become an arborist in my 40’s? I’ve worked in forestry and logging my whole life. I pride myself as being a good timber sawyer. I just don’t have any climbing experience. I’m interested in a career shift towards urban forestry. Any thoughts?


"Too"


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 18, 2021)

I’m 70 yo too late for me but if any of my sons ever wanted to get in the bizz I’d help him hire a crew.


----------

